# Poljot On Qvc - Some Advice Please



## celtic (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw poljot on QVC and fancy the trans siberean....gold wathc but I hear it is over priced? Can someone give me some help as I like this watch and wnat to know where I cna get it etc....and is it a good watch?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

celtic said:


> I saw poljot on QVC and fancy the trans siberean....gold wathc but I hear it is over priced? Can someone give me some help as I like this watch and wnat to know where I cna get it etc....and is it a good watch?


Yes, it is a good watch if you like that style and shape. Yes, it is also overpriced. It won't really matter where you get it from as all that range are ridiculously expensive everywhere anyway. I do think that Â£290 is severe for it though. I've seen it at Â£262 as well.

My personal opinion is that I would be hard pressed to justify paying half that amount for what is essentially a "Sekonda". Watch me get lynched now by the Sturmanski lovers.







There are some Poljots now which have prices rivalling the big-name high-end Swiss watches especially in the Buran range.

There are also some very similar Poljot styles to that one around which are about Â£50 cheaper. If it's that one you really want, I have a feeling that that's just the price you are going to have to pay.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I should also add that these new Poljot's are designed to be collectable.

You are still dealing with pretty damned good chronographs but they are being made in deliberately small batches to make them more exclusive.

My cynical nature doesn't believe that "limited numbers" nonsense though and I know if faced with a choice between the new Â£3995 skeleton watch they produce or a similarly priced Rolex I wouldn't want to bet on the Poljot keeping its value.


----------



## celtic (Feb 12, 2007)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I should also add that these new Poljot's are designed to be collectable.
> 
> You are still dealing with pretty damned good chronographs but they are being made in deliberately small batches to make them more exclusive.
> 
> My cynical nature doesn't believe that "limited numbers" nonsense though and I know if faced with a choice between the new Â£3995 skeleton watch they produce or a similarly priced Rolex I wouldn't want to bet on the Poljot keeping its value.


but it would stretch to Â£275 ?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

celtic said:


> RuskyWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> > I should also add that these new Poljot's are designed to be collectable.
> ...


If I was going to spend Â£275 on a watch, there are much better ones to be had. For a start there's nothing wrong with collecting the old Poljots - of course you will end up with about 20 or more for that money.







Then of course there's RLT's own range of watches which really are limited editions.









I don't think a Â£275 modern Poljot will keep it's value either. They come up on ebay every so often, still at ridiculous prices, but they aren't nearly as bad as QVC!


----------



## celtic (Feb 12, 2007)

many thanks my friend


----------

